# Metformin - Bolamyn



## thelis (Aug 26, 2013)

Is anyone taking Bolamyn SR 500mg prolonged release tablets - metformin hydrochloride.
Are these the normal Metformin that most people take or a cheaper brand. On one of the forums I was reading that Bolamyn side effects were alot worse. These are manufactured by Teva UK Ltd.


----------



## pav (Aug 26, 2013)

Sorry I have no experience of that particular manufacture, they are definitely the slow release version of metformin.

There are numerous brands / manufactures of metformin and its a very cheap medication in which ever form its in. I gather you are experiencing the side effects pretty badly.

Some can not tolerate which ever form of metformin it is and the doctor might have to look at alternatives. Side effects tend to get less or wear off normally after a few weeks.


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 26, 2013)

Like Pav said, it's probably the drug itself rather than the brand that's affecting you so badly.  It's probably worth asking your doctor if there's anything you can take to help with the side-effects while your system is getting used to it.  Did you try having low-carb foods with it?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Thelis,
            sorry you are having problems with your slow release metformin.
How are you taking the tablet as in what time of day and what part of the meal ie before after or in the middle. Also how many carbs are you eating? The more carbs you eat with the met the worse your symptoms will be.


----------

